# New to the forum, first build underway!



## Maxxheadroom (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello fellow haunters,

So I got a late start, but at least I got a start this year! I decided it is time to drag out the prop stock and see what I've got to work with. So I am not going to go nuts this year but I certainly have the stock to if I want! I counted 27 4 way air solenoids, 4 3 way solenoids, 12 10" 2" diameter (guessing on the diameter here) cylinders, 2 3" 2" diametere (fat little buggers) and 4 6" 1" diameter. I just ordered an 8 relay shield for my arduino along with a PIR sensor. I think I should be able to make stuff happen  

I also happen to program and operate a waterjet so I should be able to fab up some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice forum name. You just need to find the avatar.  I look forward to seeing what you make over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Maxxheadroom (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! I ordered a PIR, and an 8 relay shield for my arduino! As I type this my waterjet is cutting out parts! I am actually getting excited!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

YEAH!!!! YOU CAN DO IT! (Drinkin while typin...)


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

What 8 relay shield did you get?


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum! It sounds like you have a kit full of a lot of the things that many of us would like to have. I would also guess that you have access to a welder. (Folks that program water jets usually do.) The world is your Oyster here, and I'm betting that you will be able to put together an amazing Haunt.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Were you able to get this running for Halloween? Would like to see video or pictures of your setup.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

